# 𝗢𝗣𝗦(𝗢𝗯𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆 System):What are the 512 (Scientific OPS)Personality Types?



## X10E8

Hello there, Sup!

Mr./Mrs.

There are 512 personality types in the OPS personality (Objective Personality), which is a scientifically validated, more sophisticated variant of the mbti. What are the 512 personality types, and how do you use them to your advantage?

To be frank, I just know about the MBTI and the Enneagram. OPS, which is currently in Beta, is not yet completely functional. If you could illustrate the 512 forms, that would be fantastic.

Greetings,


----------



## tanstaafl28

Greetings. 

TBH, I've never heard of it before but my initial impression is that it sounds an awful lot like Socionics with a new set of labels. 

All 512 types: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O3-A_7YUKXF16PR4INdkST4TOYH2-0ncsaKYa1UL3o0/edit

Additional info









OPS Starter Kit


The OPS Starter Kit will get you familiar with the basic concepts of the Objective Personality System, so that you have a foundation from which to build upon as you learn more about the system, eng…




subjectivepersonality.wordpress.com


----------



## X10E8

Oh, I see, it appears to be very interesting. I'm not very knowledgeable about this. I'm excited to learn more about this.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

An old friend has posted a video about this.

@Respect








The Beginner's Guide to the Objective Personality...


Hello everyone! I made this video to help beginners get a comprehensive guide to how the Objective Personality system works. The video starts with a short evolution from Myers Briggs to MBTI including cognitive functions and to the Objective Personality system. I then go over how jumpers work...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## X10E8

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> An old friend has posted a video about this.
> 
> @Respect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beginner's Guide to the Objective Personality...
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I made this video to help beginners get a comprehensive guide to how the Objective Personality system works. The video starts with a short evolution from Myers Briggs to MBTI including cognitive functions and to the Objective Personality system. I then go over how jumpers work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com


Definitely Useful! Thank You So Much!❤❤


----------



## Llyralen

There are plenty of Objective Personality Typing videos on youtube and you can figure out if you want to join their groups or not.

I’ve taken a lot of wisdom/ideas from them. I think one of the biggest that seems to have permeated everyone’s thinking and has felt right to everyone is to think of Te and Fe as your “tribal” functions, 

Going further into their ideas....Ne and Se as “gathering info” functions, Ni and Si as organizing info functions. TI and Fi as your personal decision functions. I’m down with all of that and that is helpful for understanding MBTI for anyone, I’d say. Dave’s videos used to be called DaveSuperPowers, btw.

Honestly, I am on the fence about many of their ideas. If it is so objective why can’t everyone objectively type people? Also, I see them often typing people wrongly in my opinion. I think age should be a bigger factor in all of their estimations. Also, I’m not so sure how I feel about the idea of “Jumpers”. It’s not that I reject it, it’s just that I think your age has more to do with the development of your third function and how extroverted or introverted you are would affect how much we see a person’s third function and how much they use it... but I really don’t think it’s stronger than a person’s second function or happens at an earlier age than official MBTI expects. otherwise people would have problems with information gathering or decision making...in other words I think there are strong reasons that someone’s second function has to be in place with their dominant. I don’t know, I’m on the fence about many of their ideas. The feminine and masculinity of functions, etc. But I don’t see OPT as more useful than Dario Nardi’s neuroscience. I see the neuroscience as much more helpful for going deep into MBTI. So that’s what I’m much more into. But like I said, I have learned a lot from Dave’s ideas... just not all of his ideas.

Here is a starter: 





There is a lot more about his system to know to get the 512 types, things like jumper, play consume blast sleep (nice concepts of what two functions working together do and the order this person uses them in) and masculine and feminine functions all go into making 512 types for them. Have fun binging on YouTube!


----------



## X10E8

Llyralen said:


> There are plenty of Objective Personality Typing videos on youtube and you can figure out if you want to join their groups or not.
> 
> I’ve taken a lot of wisdom/ideas from them. I think one of the biggest that seems to have permeated everyone’s thinking and has felt right to everyone is to think of Te and Fe as your “tribal” functions,
> 
> Going further into their ideas....Ne and Se as “gathering info” functions, Ni and Si as organizing info functions. TI and Fi as your personal decision functions. I’m down with all of that and that is helpful for understanding MBTI for anyone, I’d say. Dave’s videos used to be called DaveSuperPowers, btw.
> 
> Honestly, I am on the fence about many of their ideas. If it is so objective why can’t everyone objectively type people? Also, I see them often typing people wrongly in my opinion. I think age should be a bigger factor in all of their estimations. Also, I’m not so sure how I feel about the idea of “Jumpers”. It’s not that I reject it, it’s just that I think your age has more to do with the development of your third function and how extroverted or introverted you are would affect how much we see a person’s third function and how much they use it... but I really don’t think it’s stronger than a person’s second function or happens at an earlier age than official MBTI expects. otherwise people would have problems with information gathering or decision making...in other words I think there are strong reasons that someone’s second function has to be in place with their dominant. I don’t know, I’m on the fence about many of their ideas. The feminine and masculinity of functions, etc. But I don’t see OPT as more useful than Dario Nardi’s neuroscience. I see the neuroscience as much more helpful for going deep into MBTI. So that’s what I’m much more into. But like I said, I have learned a lot from Dave’s ideas... just not all of his ideas.
> 
> Here is a starter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot more about his system to know to get the 512 types, things like jumper, play consume blast sleep (nice concepts of what two functions working together do and the order this person uses them in) and masculine and feminine functions all go into making 512 types for them. Have fun binging on YouTube!


😃Hey, there! I see, I understand; it seems to me that you are familiar with certain facets of OPS but have yet to make up your mind about it; you seem to be on the fence. You're probably familiar with Darios Neuroscience, and I think it's fantastic research. I'm interested in learning more about this.I think personality typing is a difficult task, and I don't believe there are only 16 personality types. You're right, I'll have to rely on YouTube or other sources for information. Anyway, how are things going for you?

best wishes,


----------



## Llyralen

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> 😃Hey! @Llyralen I see, I get you, it seems to me that you understand some aspects of OPS and you have not made up you're mind yet about OPS, you're still on the fence you say. You are aware of Darios Neuroscience and I think it's quite awesome research. I'm looking forward to learning more on this. I think typing people can be a complicated matter and I don't think there are only just 16 personality types, yeah your right I'll have to binge on the information from YouTube or wherever. Anyway how are you?
> 
> regards,


Let us/me know what you think and what you get out of it. I’m interested to hear. The more ideas we all have and scrutinize the more we can all further our understanding.


----------



## X10E8

Llyralen said:


> Let us/me know what you think and what you get out of it. I’m interested to hear. The more ideas we all have and scrutinize the more we can all further our understanding.


That is right, and it is also what I desire. Anyway, thank you for the details.❤❤


----------



## X10E8

The information on this is simple but hard to grasp.


----------



## X10E8

OPS people Type Interviews

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLg7E0ZgK5L74-_jvKGY3U6yBqd6vRqNND










*Beginners Guide*


----------



## moonglade

I'd say OPS is hard to grasp, one would have to binge on a lot of videos and read through a lot of stuff to actually get it. MBTI is simpler since it's just the basics.


----------



## X10E8

moonglade said:


> I'd say OPS is hard to grasp, one would have to binge on a lot of videos and read through a lot of stuff to actually get it. MBTI is simpler since it's just the basics.


True, this stuff ain't easy to understand. I suggest learning it all at random first, then step by step. It's very difficult to comprehend, and learning OPS requires a lot of analysing and reading.


----------



## Sparky

I don't have access to Youtube in China, so can't watch the videos on the Objective Personality System.

However, if you are interested in personality typing, and figuring out what makes people tick, you can check out my MBTI+ Temperament Systems. It's MBTI with Temperament Personality Systems included:









MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character...


I think the political temperaments can be revised, in that there are only two political temperaments: Capital Communists and Social Communists. The National Social Communists appear to be just Capital Communists having the Service Love Language, while the National Capital Communists are just...




www.personalitycafe.com





There are diagrams and simple explanations of certain Temperament Systems in that thread.

Here are a few Temperament Systems to get started:









Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...


While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...




www.personalitycafe.com













MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...


Personality is how people tell each other apart, and as suggests, the five love languages are no exception. The Five Love Languages has been discussed in the MBTI+ thread, and it's fairly self-explanatory as by the titles. Though this will contain diagrams, and is a place of discussion of the...




www.personalitycafe.com













MBTI+ Directional Temperaments: Emotional Directions or...


This topic has been partly covered in Emotional Repressions-Developments, though will be addressed mainly here: There are seven main Emotional Directions (ED), where people channel their energy unimpeded by Emotional Repressions. Besides this, there is a primary Emotional Direction and a...




www.personalitycafe.com













MBTI+: Four Psychic Modalities and Two Intuitive...


Melanie Beckler and Erin Pavlina mention the psychic modalities in people, which are ways in which people tap into the Source of creative-thinking manifesting in physical form, that transcends the bodily needs and desires. The psychic modalities are like how people are born as introvert or...




www.personalitycafe.com













Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments


The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...




www.personalitycafe.com













MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...


People are either an assertive or a charmer, though people tend to have a preference for either empathy or intentpathy (can also be called inpathy or intpathy). The information comes mainly from the book, On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society, by American...




www.personalitycafe.com













MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...


Here is an example of Naga replacement of 12PM Energy Being, in the case of Vasili Alexandrovich Arkhipov. This is his story: The Times When A Single Person Averted a Nuclear War | Mysterious Universe You can also view the diagram here: naga replacement enfpcapcom — Postimage.org




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## moonglade

Sparky said:


> I don't have access to Youtube in China, so can't watch the videos on the Objective Personality System.
> 
> However, if you are interested in personality typing, and figuring out what makes people tick, you can check out my MBTI+ Temperament Systems. It's MBTI with Temperament Personality Systems included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character...
> 
> 
> I think the political temperaments can be revised, in that there are only two political temperaments: Capital Communists and Social Communists. The National Social Communists appear to be just Capital Communists having the Service Love Language, while the National Capital Communists are just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are diagrams and simple explanations of certain Temperament Systems in that thread.
> 
> Here are a few Temperament Systems to get started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...
> 
> 
> While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...
> 
> 
> Personality is how people tell each other apart, and as suggests, the five love languages are no exception. The Five Love Languages has been discussed in the MBTI+ thread, and it's fairly self-explanatory as by the titles. Though this will contain diagrams, and is a place of discussion of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+ Directional Temperaments: Emotional Directions or...
> 
> 
> This topic has been partly covered in Emotional Repressions-Developments, though will be addressed mainly here: There are seven main Emotional Directions (ED), where people channel their energy unimpeded by Emotional Repressions. Besides this, there is a primary Emotional Direction and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+: Four Psychic Modalities and Two Intuitive...
> 
> 
> Melanie Beckler and Erin Pavlina mention the psychic modalities in people, which are ways in which people tap into the Source of creative-thinking manifesting in physical form, that transcends the bodily needs and desires. The psychic modalities are like how people are born as introvert or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments
> 
> 
> The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...
> 
> 
> People are either an assertive or a charmer, though people tend to have a preference for either empathy or intentpathy (can also be called inpathy or intpathy). The information comes mainly from the book, On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society, by American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of Naga replacement of 12PM Energy Being, in the case of Vasili Alexandrovich Arkhipov. This is his story: The Times When A Single Person Averted a Nuclear War | Mysterious Universe You can also view the diagram here: naga replacement enfpcapcom — Postimage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com


That's interesting alongside OPS I will add this to my research. Try NordVPN or Surfshark or ExpressVPN, with this app you will be able to access YouTube in China.


----------



## moonglade

Try NordVPN hacktivated mod.


----------



## X10E8

That's really cool. I'll figure it out as well, man. I believe you should use a VPN service. You will be able to access YouTube as a result of this.


----------



## X10E8

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Hello there, Sup!
> 
> Mr./Mrs.
> 
> There are 512 personality types in the OPS personality (Objective Personality), which is a scientifically validated, more sophisticated variant of the mbti. What are the 512 personality types, and how do you use them to your advantage?
> 
> To be frank, I just know about the MBTI and the Enneagram. OPS, which is currently in Beta, is not yet completely functional. If you could illustrate the 512 forms, that would be fantastic.
> 
> Greetings,


*MBTI focuses on four coins*
Extroversion vs Introversion
Sensing vs Intuition
Thinking vs Feeling
Perceiving vs Judging

*OPS Objective Personality has ten coins*
Single Decider vs Single Observer
Introverted Decider vs Extroverted Decider
Introverted Observer vs Extroverted Observer
Sensing vs Intuition
Thinking vs Feeling
Consume vs Blast
Play vs Sleep
Information Dominant vs Energy Dominant
Masculine Sensory vs Feminine Sensory
Masculine De vs Feminine De

Thus makes OPS much more accurate and scientifically advanced than the MBTI because it has more deeper variables.


----------



## X10E8

*See This:Objective Typing Checklist*
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWefbotJmUuytpj9xSm5dqOqxJd2XEDI0

*OPS Animals*
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWefbotJmUuzHEFD8uq5OQRUURFXX7Jeh

*OPS Sexual Modalities*
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWefbotJmUuwl3jIZ20WC-kltfcWZTXbR


----------



## X10E8

It is found that very masculine women with double masculine Se and Te MM are bisexual/pansexual.

There is a continuum of femininity in women, ranging from very feminine to very masculine. Some women transform the very masculine women, but not the feminine women. Take a look at OPS's objective personality....


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Sparky said:


> I don't have access to Youtube in China


You might be able to see youtube videos on an instance of Invidious. 
Try invidious.fdn.fr for example.


----------



## X10E8

*The 8 Cognitive Functions in Action*


----------



## Electra

Are you sure its safe for her to use cryptation? I'm guessing that's also against the rules


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Are you sure its safe for her to use cryptation? I'm guessing that's also against the rules


Which rules are you referring to here..


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Which rules are you referring to here..


The rules of the place she resides


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> The rules of the place she resides


I'm not sure, I was concentrating on what she was doing. What laws do you think would apply in this situation? And also in these video.


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> I'm not sure, I was concentrating on what she was doing. What laws do you think would apply in this situation? And also in these video.


Both links contains Entertainment but nevertheless it is based on the MBTI so noy sure it would be allowed anyway.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> The first link contains information but nevertheless it is based on the MBTI so noy sure it would be allowed anyway.


OPS is MBTI advanced..... So what's true in MBTI is mostly true in OPS.


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> OPS is MBTI advanced..... So what's true in MBTI is mostly true in OPS.


Ok. I just fear that if MBTI is forbidden where she resides then watching it behind cryptation might put her in danger too...idk. What do you think?


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Ok. I just fear that if MBTI is forbidden where she resides then watching it behind cryptation might put her in danger too...idk. What do you think?


MBTI is allowed in this thread since MBTI is OPS base.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Ok. I just fear that if MBTI is forbidden where she resides then watching it behind cryptation might put her in danger too...idk. What do you think?


Your welcome to tell me all about it...


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> MBTI is allowed in this thread since MBTI is OPS base.


Why would it be banned in this thread in the first place?


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Your welcome to tell me all about it...


About what, exactly?


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Why would it be banned in this thread in the first place?


It's not, you seem insecure and jealous.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> About what, exactly?


OPS


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> OPS


You might very well know more then me.


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> It's not, you seem insecure and jealous.


Then is there a problem?


----------



## Electra

I don't really see how being caring for someone's safety by using VPN in countries with strict sensorship is connected to being insecure and jealous.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Then is there a problem?


That state is neither good or bad and to genuinely practise self-compassion, you must be experiencing emotional states that aren't serving you, so you can understand and consider all of your pieces. This is where envy comes in handy. Envy can be downright obscene at times. You can accept most things if you can accept envy.

Envy is something that everybody goes through. Envy seems to defend you. It's not because your mind's motives in conjuring envy are bad just because it doesn't work. It's a good thing to want to be healthy. 

Recognize your mind's intentions to keep you safe when envy arises, consider envy without judgement, name it, and make room for it. The majority of envy's rants are so far out there that they can be amusing. Allow yourself to laugh at how far envy can go to defend you, as well as how wildly inappropriate envy can be. Enable jealousy to pass you by while you honour your pain.


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> That state is neither good or bad and to genuinely practise self-compassion, you must be experiencing emotional states that aren't serving you, so you can understand and consider all of your pieces. This is where envy comes in handy. Envy can be downright obscene at times. You can accept most things if you can accept envy.
> 
> Envy is something that everybody goes through. Envy seems to defend you. It's not because your mind's motives in conjuring envy are bad just because it doesn't work. It's a good thing to want to be healthy.
> 
> Recognize your mind's intentions to keep you safe when envy arises, consider envy without judgement, name it, and make room for it. The majority of envy's rants are so far out there that they can be amusing. Allow yourself to laugh at how far envy can go to defend you, as well as how wildly inappropriate envy can be. Enable jealousy to pass you by while you honour your pain.


And why did you connect that with me and my fear of VPN use in Asia?


----------



## X10E8

You may be envious of others or me as much as you like.

ONLY IF you are envious of their whole existence. You can't be envious of individual aspects (their body, home, or job); you have to consider the whole package.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> And why did you connect that with me and my fear of VPN use in Asia?


Oh, I see, don't you like VPN?


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Oh, I see, don't you like VPN?


It depends what you use it for.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> It depends what you use it for.


Do you use VPN


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Do you use VPN


A fauxy proxy is included from my ISP. I don't think I do, as there is no need to. Unless the service provider has encrypted it then no, because I have not made any attempts to encrypt my line


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> A foxy proxy is included from my VSP. I don't think I do, as there is no need to. Unless the service provider has encrypted it then no, because I have not made any attempts to encrypt my line


Cool!....what does VSP stand for


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Cool!....what does VSP stand for


I ment Internet Service Provider. I wrote a typo. I apologize for that.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> I ment Internet Service Provider. I wrote a typo. I apologize for that.


Ah ok... Is there something you want to tell me?


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Ah ok... Is there something you want to tell me?


I'd like you to reply to my question


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> I'd like you to reply to my question


I'm sorry, but could you please restate your query...


----------



## Electra

Electra said:


> I don't really see how being caring for someone's safety by using VPN in countries with strict sensorship is connected to being insecure and jealous.


----------



## X10E8

Ok I get it..... Your not insecure or envies then.

Mmmm...Hopefully I'm not trying too hard to look smart.To be honest I don't know how to answer that question.


----------



## Sparky

Electra said:


> Are you sure its safe for her to use cryptation? I'm guessing that's also against the rules


Hi, thank you for your concern.

Shortlinks to Youtube also cannot be accessed in China.

Many people do access Youtube in China, so it's okay. They have to buy VPN, though.


----------



## Electra

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Ok I get it..... Your not insecure or envies then.
> 
> Mmmm...Hopefully I'm not trying too hard to look smart.To be honest I don't know how to answer that question.


Maybe it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## X10E8

Electra said:


> Maybe it was just a misunderstanding.


Yes, and it occurs frequently, especially on the internet....


----------



## Ewok City

Electra said:


> Ok. I just fear that if MBTI is forbidden where she resides then watching it behind cryptation might put her in danger too...idk. What do you think?


Hahaha! 😆 Don't worry, China is not as scary as everyone think it is. A lot of Chinese people that I know are really open about using VPNs. Western media loves to portray the country as if it's ruled by iron fist.


----------



## Electra

Ewok City said:


> Hahaha! 😆 Don't worry, China is not as scary as everyone think it is. A lot of Chinese people that I know are really open about using VPNs. Western media loves to portray the country as if it's ruled by iron fist.


Piew! I had a suspicion that that might be true, but it is hard to know 🙂😅


----------



## Ewok City

Electra said:


> Piew! I had a suspicion that that might be true, but it is hard to know 🙂😅


Indeed, nowadays it's hard to tell what's true or false in the news. It's fine! 😄


----------



## Electra

I stopped watching this channel after a really cruel video, but I think this is were I heard it before when I used to watch it:


----------



## X10E8

Ewok City said:


> Hahaha! 😆 Don't worry, China is not as scary as everyone think it is. A lot of Chinese people that I know are really open about using VPNs. Western media loves to portray the country as if it's ruled by iron fist.


So this was her main concern; I couldn't figure out why she was so concerned. I didn't understand her; I can't read between the lines, and I prefer straightforward communication.


----------



## Ewok City

Electra said:


> I stopped watching this channel after a really cruel video, but I think this is were I heard it before when I used to watch it:


.....?! 😰

Reminds me of this song:





While we're livin' in oh, oh virtual insanity
Oh, this world, has got to change
Cos I just, I just can't keep going on, it was virtual
Virtual insanity that we're livin' in, that we're livin' in
That virtual insanity is what it is


----------



## Ewok City

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> So this was her main concern; I couldn't figure out why she was so concerned. I didn't understand her; I can't read between the lines, and I prefer straightforward communication.


I think she was being cautious because she was dealing with something she's not familiar with. In real life you could do something like "Psst... Psst... Hey! You know.... That stuff. _wink_ You know it, don't you?"

She's really considerate! 😄


----------



## Electra

Ewok City said:


> I think she was being cautious because she was dealing with something she's not familiar with. In real life you could do something like "Psst... Psst... Hey! You know.... That stuff. _wink_ You know it, don't you?"
> 
> She's really considerate! 😄


Aaw 🤗
Thank you! 💝😄


----------



## Ewok City

Electra said:


> Aaw 🤗
> Thank you! 💝😄


Don't mind it! 😉


----------

